# Before the rain escambia report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went to bed last night with them schools of catfish i saw on my side sonar racing threw my mind so i got up at 5am and ran back up there before the rain hitt didn't take long before i found a very large school of blue cats had to have been a few thousand fish in the school, i threw my first rod out and before i could bait the second one i was hooked up with about a 10lb blue, after that it was cat after cat most was 1-3lbs with alot of small ones under 11inches while i was catching catfish i was allso messing around with some gars that kept hanging around my boat must have caught 25 of them, i was collecting them before tossing them back to see how many i could get, i caught a tiny little channel cat tossed him out and got a flathead almost 10lbs before calling it a day and racing back around 11 before the rain hitt, with enough catfish to hold me off for a bitt..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet, great report,, lots of good eating there


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice. I hope you have some help cleaning that boat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope it was just me today and them gars really made a mess of things took me a hour to clean the boat when i got home


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

He strikes again, big time!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Will you take me catfishing sometime? Interested in seeing how it's done and it sure looks like you've got it figured out!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one fine mess of catfish there.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

id say you got some food!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, very nice....great mess of beautiful fish.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

were there any big gars??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

no they where all the same size 20in long nose gars they kept popping the top of the water like shad, so i messed around untill i caught one then another and so forth


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch man!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey what brand rod holders have you got and where did you get them?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I use individual non-adjustable Bee Readys mounted along the gunnel, but these are no longer available. Mfg had a sale @ $3.00 each. The manufacturer now has new models out. Individual or multiple mount. They are very popular out in Texas. see http://beereadys.com/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i cant remember the name of them but i get them from academy $15.00 a pair meaning theres two in a set good price for two rod holders


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Impressive! Im now having flashbacks of fishing Lake Guntersville on the mighty Tennessee river. Love those catfish! We need to wet a hook one trip! Killer job and great post!*


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

great catch


----------

